# Urgent-Gold. ret. in Zanesville, OHIO



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

Muskingum County Dog Kennel

Oh, no!! Just saw this girl in Ohio Kill Shelter! She doesn't even have a name!

Just emld. all Ohio Golden Ret. Groups:
OHIO

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced. Central and Southeastern Ohio 
Golden Retrievers In Need Rescue Service, Inc. (GRIN)
Territory Serviced: Northeast Ohio 
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Territory Serviced: Northeast Ohio 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio
[email protected]
Territory Serviced: Northwest Ohio 




Bless You!!

*No Name*
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
ID: 967-07 
From: Muskingum County Dog Kennel More About Me
My Contact InfoMuskingum County Dog Kennel 
Zanesville, OH

Phone: 740 453-0273


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh poor baby, I hope someone gets her out and please give her a name.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

if you look at the picture it says her name is Gracie.. hope she finds a rescue or a forever home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robinsegg26*

*Robinsegg26:

Thank You!! 

I'm just a DUH!::doh:

Gracie sure is PRETTY!!*


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww..poor baby. Her face looks so sad. Breaks my heart. Karen...how do we know if the Ohio rescues get involved???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whill.*

Whill:

Once in a GREAT while the rescue will respond and say they will go to check the dog out, or they will save her, but the MAJORITY of times they do not reply, so you have to keep checking with shelter to see if they got saved or not.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

This listing was removed....hopefully she has a happy ending. Rescue came for her? Adoption?


----------

